# Fakes?



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

Are these fakes or just a take your money and run scam….? 
http://www.cityofguitar.com

A reference to this online store showed up in my local Kijiji Ottawa today.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep, those are Chinese knock offs.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

> You are now located in the city of guitar.
> 
> We offer what you want.
> 
> ...


 :confused-smiley-010 :banana:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Site isn't loading for me... I saw some on eBay that said Gibsun on the headstock, haha.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, that's blatant!


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

As I remarked to Mr. Mingo from these boards:

I wonder what legally grey country their servers are running in, 'cause otherwise they aren't going to last very long. :tongue:


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

We are the most _professinal _guitar sale website in the world.
-----

You know something is bad when they spell *professional* wrong.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Skoczylas said:


> We are the most _professinal _guitar sale website in the world.
> -----
> 
> You know something is bad when they spell *professional* wrong.


:tongue: thats just rediculous


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> :tongue: thats just rediculous


Good one. :banana:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

How ironic to spell professional wrong. Look at that Gibson headstock standard symbol... CRAZY. I would not want that to aRRIVE TO ME ANYDAY.

kHING


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

Their Gibson supreme is a 'Les Daul' maybe it's just the font thats getting to me.

And don't forget their guitars are made in the USA.. yet their missing the "S" and you can cleary see on this fender that it's made else where.











hahaha, had to add this one.. Never knew Ibanez were ESP's 
http://www.cityofguitar.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=46


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Get one while you can, they wont be on sale for very long.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Get one while you can, they wont be on sale for very long.


are these guitars really trash...or are they actually not that bad?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Those are the same guitars I have seen on ebay for less than $10.00US. I think that might answer the question.

I am pretty certain these are being made after hours in some factory in China. It might actually be the Epiphone factory but they should be able to get the proportions correct if that's the case.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You never can tell, until you try one out. They will probably play, but the hardware and pick-ups, pots etc are most likely the cheapest thing out there.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You never can tell, until you try one out. They will probably play, but the hardware and pick-ups, pots etc are most likely the cheapest thing out there.



so I could buy a guitar for 10.00$ on ebay 


I would buy it just to smash haha...seriously...where can I find these 10.00$ guitars? :rockon:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> so I could buy a guitar for 10.00$ on ebay
> 
> 
> I would buy it just to smash haha...seriously...where can I find these 10.00$ guitars? :rockon:


Yeah, but they're located in China. Add the shipping and customs shit and you might as well straight up buy an Epiphone.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah, they are $10, but you have to add $300 for freight.

and you get a guitar that is worth $10. Complete POS.

When you think about it, if they were decent, they could sell them inexpensively with their own brand name on them.

hmm

I recall an article where a guy in the States was charged with Fraud for selling one of these, within the US. Some kid bought one, for something like $1000, found out it was a fake, and called the Attorney General's Office. That's what we have to start doing here too. It isn't just a fake, selling it as a Fender or Gibson is fraud.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

The twelfth fret marker on 3 pickup custom has something written in Chinese. I think it translates as "sucker".


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Haha, I reported one of their ads (got deleted and banned by Kijiji guys) and they posted another one today saying:

"I am a serious seller, that is why I try my best to establish and advertise my website.

I am not a scam, those who are not interested in my website and items please shut up and stop sending jam to me."

:rockon2:


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*not a scam????*

REMEMBER------
" IF IT SOUNDS TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE,
IT USUALLY IS"


good luck
jimmy peters


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

violation said:


> Haha, I reported one of their ads (got deleted and banned by Kijiji guys) and they posted another one today saying:
> 
> "I am a serious seller, that is why I try my best to establish and advertise my website.
> 
> ...


sending jam? I wonder what types of jam he has received already haha!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Just got another one deleted... I'll just keep reporting them and hopefully he'll go away. Only takes 2 seconds to report, no harm doin' it.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

They're posting on Craigslist now as well. I flagged the ad for deletion and posted my own ad trying to warn people off of them (which will get deleted as well, but hopefully some people read it).


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Anybody else notice that the top five Strats all have the same serial number(DZ 1211788)? Even the red headstock has the same number.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

bobb said:


> Anybody else notice that the top five Strats all have the same serial number(DZ 1211788)? Even the red headstock has the same number.


 crazy stuff


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wonder how long it will take this guy to realize how incompetent he is.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I reported it to the Vancouver link of Kijiji this morning and just received this reply:

"Thank you for contacting Kijiji Canada Community Support.

We believe this ad is fraudulent. As such we have deleted it as well as banned this user from the Kijiji community.

Again thanks for taking the time to send this to our attention."


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

bobb said:


> I reported it to the Vancouver link of Kijiji this morning and just received this reply:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Kijiji Canada Community Support.
> 
> ...


Same here... 3 times so far, lol.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

This one is good too. http://www.dhgate.com/productdetail_402880481197c94401119853ed1034b9_kZ2lic29u.html They are selling a "Gibson Les Paul" direct from their own factory in China.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on. It is "very perfect" and only $179.00. A must have.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't forget that it comes with "free gift that has the Chinese features". :tongue:


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*his reviews*



GuitaristZ said:


> :confused-smiley-010 :banana:



check out his reveiws.

jimmy peters

llol


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

jimmy peters said:


> check out his reveiws.
> 
> jimmy peters
> 
> llol


You mean his feedback? I like this one, "i reveive the guitar in a package very well thank for you i'm very happy the guitar is wonderfull"


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

More fakes they're posting on Kijiji now: http://www.instrument365.com/

These ones are even worse...

Fake:









Real:









"I will give you my most beautiful and best things.These will give you good lucky and you will be happy.we honesty treat each customer,
I will be great pleasure for yours patronage and I'm looking forward to your discussion with me about craft arts or Musical instrument ."

Haha.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You would think that the least they could do was to find someone that could write up those things properly. Anyone reading it would get turned off right away. Not to mention the rip-off factor


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Are my eyes seeing right here? Something looks a little crooked, and I don't mean the operation either.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Are my eyes seeing right here? Something looks a little crooked, and I don't mean the operation either.


Haha, yeah I've seen that on a lot of those fakes, they can't seem to get the tone and volume pots in the same position every time....:tongue:


----------

